# 10 Gallon?



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

This may sound like a newb question, and I apologize for it.
But I was setting up a 10 gallon for a Neogondactlyus Wennerae, a type of Mantis Shrimp. But the fish in my 25 gallon killed each other while fighting over their babies. So I'm setting the 25 up for a Peacock Mantis Shrimp, a bigger, more interactive, and all around better pet.
So my question is, what can go in a 10 gallon?
And I don't mean a boring goby, or anything of the sort.
I'm looking for a vicious predator, which I know sounds hard to have in a 10, but since there are a few Mantis Shrimp that can go in a 10, I'm sure there are other unique predators which would be happy in a 10.
I'm looking for something really aggressive, and really unique.
I was looking at a cone snail, but they do get 8 inches in length, and are hard to acquire.
Any suggestions?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sargasm anglers are cool. one of the only anglers i know of that eat frozen.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't find alot of info on those guys.
But apparently they need 40 gallons.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sure... when theyre full size... take a while to grow. you only need to feed them every 3-4 days. if you feed them too often they will stop eating ironically?!?!?!?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I want something that can stay in a 10.
I know that's really limiting my options, but I have no other tanks I can devote to saltwater.
It doesn't have to be a fish, any type of really cool invert, or anything.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i know there are keepers who have kept some dwarf lions happy in a 10 gal.

the Fu manchu lion fish grows up to 4-6 inches


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

6 Inches is a little big for a 10 gallon though.
And lionfish are pretty cool, but I want something most people don't own.
Something unique.
And I guess everyone has their own idea of a unique pet, I'm just looking for some names of really cool animals.
So far Cone Snail is what I really want.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Then i'd recommend a Golden Dwarf Moray, they are supposed to be ideal for small tanks from 10-20 gallons.

http://tropicalfishgallery.com/species-gal...melatremus.html
http://www.poseidonsrealm.com/melatremus.htm

Ive been considering getting one myself for my main 15g reef tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

why would you want a pet that could easily kill you. i mean one time to reach in the tank while not paying attention and thwack, your dead in like 5 minutes and there is nothing anyone can do.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

what on earth are you talking about? morays or lions are not deadly, unless one is alergic or dosent treat the wound immediatly.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I Have a Poison Dart frog, althought he's hardly toxic anymore.
They lose their toxicity in captivity.
I'd love to keep a pet that was venemousm they're beautiful.
Actually I wanted to get a blue-ringed octo for the 10 gallon, since they're so small, but I wouldn't know where to find one.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

my advice to you is, Dont, unless you want to die. anyone with common sense boycotts this species. a single bite means certain death within seconds. no chance of saving your life.

I beleive dart frogs loose their poision because its produced from something in their enviroment.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

It's because of an ant that they get their poison from.
So thankfully they're not lethal to humans.
I know the blue-ringed octo is really dangerous, but I'm smart enough not to actually put my hand in the tank or anything.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

im shure you arent, but an accident happens so easily, and why even remotley risk it? or risk the lives of others who live/visit you. Blue rings are definatley a species that should be left in the ocean, very dangerous, plus i would think its worth the risk or effort, they have a very short lifespan.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Yea I know all the risks that go along with it, and I don't have the money for one anyways.
So when I move out and stuff, then maybe I'll try it.
Probably after keeping another type of octo just so I can know what I'm doing.
Maybe.
But for now, the cone snail is what I'm set on, but I can't find any sites on the net that sell them.
And my lfs won't order them in.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i was talking about the cone shell.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh.
Well I'm not actually dumb enough to put my hand into the tank with it.
I know the dangers, and I would not do anything stupid concerning the snail.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Tell me, have you ever kept a salt tank? its virtually impossible to run one of those without ever going into it and doing things.









but... its your life, dont come crying when you get stung...oh wait, you wont, because you will be dead


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Yea I've run a few saltwater tanks.
Mainly my dads tanks, because he works in alberta and is only home for about a month and a half in the run of a year.
So I guess I have about 4 years experience keeping saltwater tanks.
Well, I can't see a situation that could occur where I would absolutely have to stick my hand in the tank.
I mean, there is a tool for pretty much any situation.
And if for some reason I absolutely had to, I'd move him with a net, and block him from seeing my hand with something.
I'm probably not going to even end up getting one of these guys, as much as I'd like one.
I'll keep looking for other animals I could have, but if the opportunity arose, I'd get the snail.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

About blue rings again. Ive read there is a small chance of survival, but you need help at hand, they carry Tetrodotoxin, wich paralyses the body,

From an article


> The tetrodotoxin can stop an adult human's breathing in two to three minutes and unless ventilation can be established and maintained for up to several hours, the victim will die. I have read many of the medical reports of bites in Australia and while many of the victims recover and may even go home the next day, others do not. At my university, to study H. lunulata, I must keep them in a secure, locked aquarium room with warning signs stating that the animals are potentially lethal and that under no circumstance should they be handled. I and my students are allowed to work with them only if two people both trained in CPR are in the room.


A good reason to not get "Blue Rings", is that it would make you a bad person.
The BRO has a very very high mortality rate, most of them do not surive shipping, by buying them you would be supporting the uneccisary deaths of BRO's captured.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yes they do ship poorly, but for some reason a lfs near me constantly keeps a supply. to me it seems like a liability. all it takes if for one person to slip up and bam HUGE lawsuit over a dead guy .


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I know they are never to be handled, and I would never purchase one until I was experienced with keeping octo's.
So there isn't one in my near future, so no worries.

There are a couple of other things I would like to get.
I'd say right after I buy my peacock mantis for my 25, I'll fill the 10 with a pistol shrimp and a yasha haze goby.

I just don't have the money to purchase anything expensive until I get a job, which could be a while.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Octos are very intellegent and one of the greatest escape artists of the animal kingdom, if there is any chance for escape it will find it. Thus there is a good chance that you would indeed have to come into contact with it. They are gorgeous animals but I would not risk keeping one in a home aquarium. Also, the famous blue rings they exhibit are only shown to warn off predators and are normally a pale grey I believe. However there are other octos out there available that are not of danger, and just as cool. I wanted to get one but they have a short life span and are difficult to care for, maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

wow beautiful lil eels cant wait 2 get some and have them in my reef tank great!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

how about one of the smallr boxfish. they are pretty cool


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

Those eels are awsome


----------

